# [SOLVED] Microphone broken?



## crapkiller (May 11, 2008)

Hello, i have a micro phone that i think is broken. Here is the problem

When you talk into the microphone, it sends the sound into the speakers (Like an intercom or something). That part works, but things such as sound recorder, dont recognize the sound from the microphone. I have tried sound recorder, camtasia studio 5 recorder, and steam sound recorder. Non of them work and they all have the same problem. It was working just yesterday and all of the sudden it stops working. I tried restarting the computer, making sure it wasnt muted or off. I raised its volume, i screamed into it. Nothing seems to work. But what confuses me is that it can send the sound into the speakers but not the computer. I am not a technically inclined person but could this mean there is something wrong with my computer? A sound card or something? If i remember correctly this has happened before and it just fixed it self and that was the end of it. But i want to know if i should just get a new microphone or would that be a waste of money because its the computer that is broken?

EDIT: I tested with another computer and it worked fine. Yet it still wont work with this computer. Could this mean that this computer is broken? (Please tell me no? Id rather have to replace a 20 dollar microphone than a several hundred dollar computer!)

EDIT: The first time this happened was on a different computer!

Thanks!


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*

hi 

if you have more than one microphone jack try it in both.

if it isnt that then its probably the transmission.

jules


----------



## crapkiller (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*



Rusty Torpedo said:


> hi
> 
> if you have more than one microphone jack try it in both.
> 
> ...


I dont, and i dont know what the transmission is. Is it possible some cables or something inside the computer are loose? Then how does that explain having the same problem on another computer? Coincidence?


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*

hi

yes it is possible that some of the cable and connectors could be loose inside but that doesnt really explain how the sound comes through the speakers.

or you havent setup your microphone for your computer?

jules


----------



## ZimMY (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*

this could be an easy fix! hook up the mic to the proper ports to your computer. now. make sure the drivers are working! if the headset or mic came with them.
now, goto your tool bar on your desk top and open the mini menu. see the little speaker with sound lines coming from it? right click it, and "adjust audio properties"
that should bring u to a window named sounds and audio devices properties. 

goto the audio tab! make sure you have your sound card selected in the sound playback section. make sure you have the right sound recording selected. and don't worry about the midi section. now go ahead over to the voice tab make sure the right things are selected there as well. ( for me, everything is set as my sound card ) 
now, under either playpack or default device section, hit valume....

goto the mic area, make sure the volume is up, and hit into the advanced area and make sure the right things are done.. tho i do think its just how to hear it differently

if this does not fix it. then make sure to mess around in the options within the programs u use. and make sure everything is in check.


----------



## crapkiller (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*

Hey zimmy! I did some of the stuff you said and i played around and it works again!!! it turns out on the audio menu of the audio properties, it said the microphone was muted. On the overall volume thing, the mic wasnt muted. Thanks zimmy! Thanks for trying rusty!


----------



## ZimMY (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*

you're very welcome killa


----------



## Rusty Torpedo (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Microphone broken?*

soz i couldnt help

jules


----------

